# "Carnival Glass" Canada Dry



## logueb (May 1, 2007)

Why did Canada Dry use the "Carnival Glass" Bottle?  When was it used?  I've had this one for many years.  I found it in a dump sitting up next to a tree.


----------



## logueb (May 1, 2007)

Here's another view from the side.  Hopefully the colors will show.


----------



## logueb (May 1, 2007)

Here's a pic of the base.  Canada Dry Ginger Ale Incorporated 2.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 1, 2007)

We were just talking about this bottle on this thread.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/7up/m-103430/tm.htm

 Check out the third picture down on the first post.


----------



## logueb (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Morbius, I have been wondering for years what was in that bottle.  Any idea what years they used this bottle?


----------



## morbious_fod (May 2, 2007)

I have no idea. I only ran across one a few weeks ago in a bunch of bottles I have been buying from an antique mall. I thought it was a great looking bottle; however, I have no idea of the years they were in production.


----------



## bubbas dad (May 3, 2007)

i don't know for sure but i believe the 30's.


----------



## capsoda (May 3, 2007)

There were a couple of companies using carnival glass soda bottles in the 1930's.


----------

